#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  RPApril 2012 MOTM -Setsa

## Kris

This month is dedicated to our lovely, adorable member Setsa  ::): 

Who is Setsa you ask?! 

Unless you were living outside of Plant Earth (or outside of RPA for that matter) for a very long time, you have no excuse to not know who she is, and frankly, she is so fond of making new friends that it's going to be a hard task not knowing her.

Already upon joining, she was shining and friendly and her name was soon to be known far and wide over the forums. Although being a self proclaimed Nerd (who has been role playing for over 12 years) she likes to watch horror movies, singing in the shower and listen to some guitar's riffs. 

She lost her sanity in High School, but still likes the taste of hot tea and Nacho flavored Doritos  :;): 

She doesn't like heights but she did the Seattle Underground haunted ghost tour once, and aside of being one of the most sweetest girls on RPA she is also taking part in RPs such as: "Ethanria: Rise of the Immortals", "Whispers of the Past Chpt 1: The Awakening", "Midnight at Mirnon Manor", "Broken Hearts and Silver Hands", "Mystics: the Awakening", "Rights of the Swampfolk", "Cold Dreams" and "Mask of the Dragon Lord".

Setsa likes to surf & Turf and is a football lover, a Vikings fan  :;):  has a cute dog named Midnight and was a Certified Massage Therapist. 

So let us all give applause to this Month's MoTM, our adorable, beloved Setsa. 

She sure is deserving it  :=D:

----------


## Edynol

Grats!

----------


## Anastasia

Congratulations!!!

----------


## Storm

More Glitter to Follow  ::D:

----------


## SQJ

Oh yeah that's awesome! CONGRATZ!!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Setsa!  Congrats girlie!

----------


## Mysteria

Whoo hoo Chica!!   Congrats to you sweetie!!  I am so  ::eager::  for you!!

----------


## CALYPSO

CONGRATULATIONS SETSA!!!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Setsa

Wow nearly dead on there! Except I think we all lost our sanity in highschool to be here :P Fair trade if you ask me!

Thanks everyone I was certainly shocked! 

I LOVE ALL OF YOU!!!

-hugs and kisses to everyone!-

----------


## Merry

Congrat's to you Setsa!

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations Setsa.  You totally entreated this, despite being a Vikings fan  :XD:

----------


## Setsa

Does me being a huge WWE Wrestling fan help? lol I even already bought the Wrestlemania PPV for tomorrow! Can't wait!!!  ::cheerful::

----------


## V

Congrats Setsa!!!!

----------


## Enigma

Congrats Setsa! You deserve this very much! ^ _ ^

----------


## Setsa

Thanks guys!! I feel so loved!  ::D:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Snotgirl

Setsa my girl. I ish proud  :T_T:

----------


## Nehirr

Congratulations!

----------


## G

Congrats Setsa  ::):  A celebrity in my very own rp, haha.

----------


## Alice

CONGRAAAAAATULATIONS SETSAAAAAA!  ::D:  You sound super awesome.

----------


## AlyKun17

Congratulations Setsa!

----------


## Wattz

WEEEEEEEEEEEEE CONGRATULATIONS SETSAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!  :=D: DDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## Setsa

Lol Thanks everyone!

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Super congrats Sets.

----------


## Setsa

Thanks Siks! But I never would have received this without all the rps that I do with all of you guys and gals!

----------


## Kris



----------


## V

Congratz

Congratz

Congratz!!

----------


## RisingPhoenix

Congrats sugar bear............you deserve it........

----------


## Kris



----------


## Setsa

I've lost track how many times I've said thanks...but ....

----------


## Anne Bonny



----------


## Setsa

Yay me! 

Lol

If I can make a request....I do believe the word Honored in the title below my name is spelled wrong, can some wonderful person fix that for me? Been bugging me whole time but didn't want to be rude

----------


## Merry

I blame Nazgul... he has this problem with English sometimes...  :;):

----------


## Storm



----------


## V

> If I can make a request....I do believe the word Honored in the title below my name is spelled wrong, can some wonderful person fix that for me? Been bugging me whole time but didn't want to be rude


What is this word 'Honored'

 :XD:

----------

